# Breeding age?



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

At what age should I expect to see my YB's pairing up and mating?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LHoss said:


> At what age should I expect to see my YB's pairing up and mating?


If you don't seperate the sexes, they will begin to mate between 4 to 6 months of age, but they make better parents around a year of age.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Treesa is right, better wai till they are an year old otherwise you will be in for a lot of heart ache because the parents are still young and yet to mature


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

LHoss said:


> At what age should I expect to see my YB's pairing up and mating?


Mind don't have nest box in YB loft.Last year they mating arout 8 months of age..


----------

